# Band Question for Light Ammo



## Rexhardy1 (Feb 23, 2021)

Need some advice for bands for clay ammo. I am shooting 9mm (I think) clay ammo when out and about, and 3/8 steel when home with a catch box. I use premade .55 bands and I cut them to an active length of 7". What I would like to do is set up one slingshot for the clay ammo and either adjust the bands I have, or buy another set of bands so I don't need to adjust my aim point so much. Which route is most likely the best option? I do plan to cut the next band maybe 8.5" to see how it does but still would like your opinion.

Thanks.

Rex


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!

I think you are making a good move to add to the active length for the lighter ammo. But it's "By Guess and By Golly" kind of work.

Working with premade bands can be a challenge for tuning. Let us know when you get it dialed in.


----------



## Rexhardy1 (Feb 23, 2021)

KawKan said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> I think you are making a good move to add to the active length for the lighter ammo. But it's "By Guess and By Golly" kind of work.
> 
> Working with premade bands can be a challenge for tuning. Let us know when you get it dialed in.


Thank you. I will either try 8.5" or maybe even 9" next. I can always shorten them in 1/2" increments if it's too long.


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

I like to shoot the 3/8 clay for plinking in "public" type places at bottles , cans and the litter people spew around but found .5 SS and up gave me some handslap with any cut that wasn't really puny with 5/16 steel. Finally got some .45 BSB and used a straight cut 1/2" band that screams the clay and shoots the 5/16 with decent authority as well. Seems to me the BSB has less handslap in similar situations than either the Precise or SS latex


----------



## Rexhardy1 (Feb 23, 2021)

cromag said:


> I like to shoot the 3/8 clay for plinking in "public" type places at bottles , cans and the litter people spew around but found .5 SS and up gave me some handslap with any cut that wasn't really puny with 5/16 steel. Finally got some .45 BSB and used a straight cut 1/2" band that screams the clay and shoots the 5/16 with decent authority as well. Seems to me the BSB has less handslap in similar situations than either the Precise or SS latex


Thank you for the suggestion. I will look at ordering some of the .45 BSB.


----------

